# Touchpad wont turn on? Save yourself 15$ for tech support, heres what they will have you do!



## joshts0 (Oct 14, 2011)

My Touchpad wouldn't come on.. I've had the problem before, and one of the key sequences fixed it just fine.. this time, no such luck.

You get 90 days free phone support. After 90 days, its 15 bucks for the phone call. They will take your credit card # at the beginning of the call. If it turns out to be a HW issue covered by warranty (1 yr? at least mine was.. I think thats the default), they won't charge you the 15$.

Phone support: http://kb.hpwebos.com/wps/portal/kb/common/article/66149_en.html

Here's what they had me try..

1. The chargers are two pieces, the cylinder piece unscrews from the piece that plugs in... so make sure its not unscrewed.. you'll hear it click..
2. Try another charger if you have one.. another wire too. I have two touchpads, so I tried a known-working charger.
3. At least try leaving it plugged in for a period of time...
4. With it plugged in, we all know this one, hold down the power button plus the home button on the center of the screen for 30.. 45 seconds.
5. Try diagnostic mode.. which is Power button + volume up..
6. Heres one I haven't read anywhere... Hold down the power button and while holding it down, press the home button 15 times. Supposedly it may turn on on the 15th time.

If none of those work, and its covered under warranty, they'll send out a box for you to ship it back in. They quoted 24 hrs for the box, and 7-10 days after they recieve it.

I know most of this info is out there if you search, but I've never read the #6 one anywhere. I'm made this post to for an all-inclusive spot, and to give people info on how it works or who to call etc etc..


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Or you can do email support








I got my new charger within 48hrs
Mine was all hot but did not charge.


----------

